# priceless



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd like to hold up my lighter and salute Rollito aka Pinoyman for bestowing upon me some damn fine looking cigars. What a nice, make that awesome sampler or sticks. Unfortunately I can't say as to what is what. Rollito can you help me identify these smokes from left to right? To be fair, something came in and something went out. I smoked the Cuaba Tradicionales (I rate it a healthy 3 out of 5 banjos for twangy goodness) and put in the PSP2 on the right to balance it out. Tell me what you know about the rest. What are these beauties?

Te doy gracias por el regalo.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

WHOA! the one on the top looks mangled. good hit


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

uuuuhhhhhhh  I can tell you what they are....Freakin Awsome looking smokes is what they are...Congrats and nice job Rollito!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

They are fakes! Quick send them over to me for proper disposal :w


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

Never seen the one with the shaggy foot. Very Interesting.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Nely said:


> They are fakes! Quick send them over to me for proper disposal :w


No no no Nely... you're a good guy and we can't have you take all the risk!

We better split them!

Nice work as usual Rollito... I hope you enjoy them Colgate, should you decide against the offered help


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Incredible hit, Rollito!


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Those look awesome. There is something about unbanded sticks that just looks so wonderful. On banded cigar the band is just there to distract you, but for an unbanded cigar to look beautiful it must be perfectly constructed, all these samples seem to exhibit that!

Nice hit Rollito, enjoy those mighty fine looking stogies Colgate.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

You would almost think Rollito could get Habanos legally!

Nice hit Rollito!! Salud!!

Enjoy dem dere smokes Colgate!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> You would almost think Rollito could get Habanos legally!
> 
> Nice hit Rollito!! Salud!!
> 
> Enjoy dem dere smokes Colgate!


Pinoyman set me straight about the nice sticks he sent. I am officially a bling reviewer. No telling where these babies come from. Must get my note pad out. This is going to be a tough weekend  

PS: yeah my finger went to the g instead of d like it was being moved by a oija board. Blind not bling. I think. :w


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

colgate said:


> Pinoyman set me straight about the nice sticks he sent. I am officially a bling reviewer.


Nice Bling! WTG Rollito, Salute.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Very Nice. Enjoy smoking those.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Franksmith said:


> No no no Nely... you're a good guy and we can't have you take all the risk!
> 
> We better split them!
> 
> Nice work as usual Rollito... I hope you enjoy them Colgate, should you decide against the offered help


Rod is right better split them, no use making Nelson do all the dangerous stuff at CS.

Nice hit Rollito, congrats colgate, they look tasty..


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Rollito sent me one of those crazy lookin' ones with the blown-up end, and, lemme tell ya', that was one damned find ceeeeeeeeeegar! But be careful when you light it-I'm still growin' my eyebrows back!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice looking smokes Rollito!!! Congrats and enjoy Colgate! :w


----------



## grizzrider (Mar 10, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Rollito sent me one of those crazy lookin' ones with the blown-up end, and, lemme tell ya', that was one damned find ceeeeeeeeeegar! But be careful when you light it-I'm still growin' my eyebrows back!!


 :r :r 
That was exactly what I was thinking when I first saw that one...watch out when you light it...!!!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

grizzrider said:


> :r :r
> That was exactly what I was thinking when I first saw that one...watch out when you light it...!!!


Thanks for the warnings but I will be hanging onto that particular one for a good long while. Smoked the shortie this weekend. Guessing Party Short based on the flavors. Never smoked a Party Short before but the Partagas peatiness was unmistakable. Pepper and peat, gotta say it's a Party. I liked it. Lots of flavor for a smallish stick and it never turned on me. Good to the nub.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

what a hit!
nice job rollito!
congrats dude... looks like you survived that nuclear hit and came out with a nice haul as well.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

colgate said:


> Thanks for the warnings but I will be hanging onto that particular one for a good long while. Smoked the shortie this weekend. Guessing Party Short based on the flavors. Never smoked a Party Short before but the Partagas peatiness was unmistakable. Pepper and peat, gotta say it's a Party. I liked it. Lots of flavor for a smallish stick and it never turned on me. Good to the nub.


Well since Cubans is not legal in the states, so what you've got is a bunch of mexican cigars  But the one you just smoke supposed to be a blend of SCDLH el Principe 

let me know about the rest of them.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I think I may have to abuse my British citizenship and emigrate to the Cayman Islands, so I can become sucessful and reach my aspirations of sending bombs like that! 

Hope you enjoy those cigars man!


----------

